# Got a shooter!!!!!



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

well i put together that new remington 700 SVS lefty...i ended up putting the Trijicon 2.5-10x56 on there and i love it! took it to the range the other day and just threw some old factory handloads through it (varget and 50grain V-max in Lake City Brass w/ Federal gold match primers) and it shot well off the bipod...was grouping about 1.75 at 100yds. didn't think too much about it..i knew it would get better with some handloads..just didn't realize how good of a barrel it had from the factory.

worked up a handload with some Hornady 55g V-max....using Varget powder (can't remember the weight...maybe 23grains or something like that) ..with Federal Gold match primers..and winchester brass...and right off the top..first load...punching holes!!!!!

shot 10 three shot groups and they averaged 3/8". the best was 1/4" on the money and the worst was 7/16"

well i had planned on taking this rifle out to Bob at RW Hart & Sons and having a bunch of work done to it...but after this little find i'm leaving it all alone and saving the money









i've been told before that if you're lucky enough to get a barrel that comes off the line early while the tools are still sharp you'll have a great shooter...just never been witness to it before. either way...i don't care why..i'm just happy the gun shoots so great! it usually takes the better part of $1500 to get this performance out of a rifle if you do all the work to it and have an aftermarket barrel thrown into the mix.

i guess that means i can start building that 6BR i've been dreaming of









life is good,

riggs


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow !! Shooter indeed ! A .223 I assume?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW! Now that IS a shooter. HOLY COWASAKI!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm right handed and shoot left and would love to get a lefty myself. I bought my wife one but she doesn't let me take it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good shoot'en__SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> I'm right handed and shoot left and would love to get a lefty myself. I bought my wife one but she doesn't let me take it.


I shoot that way too. I'm not sure how well I would like a lefty though, as all I do with my left hand is scratch my right elbow.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I shoot that way too. I'm not sure how well I would like a lefty though, as all I do with my left hand is scratch my right elbow.


Please tell me you "scratch" the trigger at the very least too? That would be an interesting sight watching someone shoot "lefthanded" when all their lefty is doing is scratching the right elbow. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got me, I do pull the trigger left handed on long guns, handguns I pull righty. In the interest of clarity I also scratch my left buttock and hold my wifes right hand(not at the same time, as far as you know). TMI ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...funny Don, So do you hold your wife right hand with your left and scratch with your butt with your right..is that what you are saying ???


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice gun is the scope the single dot or the plex with the dot ?
My brother shoots lefty and is right handed always thought he was kinda slow but now I see he might be normally slow


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's an eye dominance thing. I'm right handed but left eye dominant.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on the Shooter man!! Sounds Real good! Now we all Know you have no Excuses for Misses LOL!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You got me, I do pull the trigger left handed on long guns, handguns I pull righty. In the interest of clarity I also scratch my left buttock and hold my wifes right hand(not at the same time, as far as you know). TMI ??


Speaking of using trigger fingers on both sides, I enjoy messing with guys when I'm shooting trap by switching over lefty and waxing them just the same. Tried it once on a bet from a buddy in middle school and got the hang of it. It's a little awkward feeling every time I do it but it usually comes back pretty fast.

I usually just do it to show off and be a jerk if a guy (or girl, I have no shame) can't keep up or is "wasting clay" and letting whole birds hit the ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Speaking of using trigger fingers on both sides, I enjoy messing with guys when I'm shooting trap by switching over lefty and waxing them just the same. Tried it once on a bet from a buddy in middle school and got the hang of it. It's a little awkward feeling every time I do it but it usually comes back pretty fast.
> 
> I usually just do it to show off and be a jerk if a guy (or girl, I have no shame) can't keep up or is "wasting clay" and letting whole birds hit the ground.


 That's pretty impressive, no really, it is!


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

RoughNeck said:


> Nice gun is the scope the single dot or the plex with the dot ?


it's a 2.5-10x56 with the Green chevron......the more i look through it the more i like it too!!! checked out some of thier low power stuff at the SHOT SHOW and i think i'll be ordering some more stuff them in the future.

i'll get some pics of the targets too....didn't have my camera out cause it was super cold and snowing a bit when i was at the range.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wow !! Shooter indeed ! A .223 I assume?


yes it's a .223 700 SVS in lefty.....talley mounts and rings....and i already tore it out of the OEM stock and threw it into a wood laminate thumb hole....PICS to follow. got some really cool ideas for this coyote gun...and when it's all put together i'll paste a whole new thread with pics and info


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Careful my drool doesn't get on it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

jriggs said:


> yes it's a .223 700 SVS in lefty.....talley mounts and rings....and i already tore it out of the OEM stock and threw it into a wood laminate thumb hole....PICS to follow. got some really cool ideas for this coyote gun...and when it's all put together i'll paste a whole new thread with pics and info


Nice call on the Talley mounts/rings. I've got two sets, one on my Encore 280 Improved and the other on my 300 win mag. Love em. Rock solid, straight as an arrow and just the right height.


----------

